# Taking a little trip. need help



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

Hi everyone! 

So next week I will be taking a little trip to the Pensacola Beach area, specifically Aly Beach. I would like to catch something on the fly down there, specifically wading in the flats. 

As I am from up north, i really have no clue lol.

I am going to pick up some clousers and poppers and maybe some other minnow patterns to start with. 

the heaviest gear i have is a 7wt i use for steelhead. I have some saltwater leaders and tippet. 

From what i can tell on the interwebs, there are pompano, jack crevalle, speckled trout and maybe some slot red fish?

if anyone knows that area and can help, i would appreciate it.

Thanks and tight lines


----------



## flydoc (Dec 14, 2012)

Clousers in the deeper water... Decievers in the skinny.... Really all you need in a few diff colors anywhere inside or the beach...

Hope you have better luck than the Brownies the past few years.. I'm from Toledo and still follow the dogs.. GLuck


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good advice there. The 7 wt will be fine. Closer and seaducer are good to get the job done. Deceiver or small foam popper are good too. Popper is fun right at sunrise or sunset when trout chase them well. Just find a decent grass flat in 1-5 feet of water.


----------



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

Thanks for the help gentleman! I will take that to heart and pick some clousers and poppers up. 

Now I just need to figure out where to go around that area lol.

Im sure a local fly shop can clue me in as well.

Thanks again!

Tight Lines


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Near Alys Beach you'll find Old Florida Outfitters - it's along 30A in Watercolor Beach.

They'll be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

60hertz thank so much! I will hit them up!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

OP, if its the same Alys Beach we're thinking of, it's about 70 mi to the east of Pensacola in Walton Co.


----------



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

That sounds right. Is that fly Shop close to Alys Beach? Also, I'm trying to find some flats to fish. I spun up a good handful of clousers but not sure where to toss em


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

There is an Orvis Fly Shop in Grand Boulevard as well, depending on how far you want to drive. 

You may as well wade the south side of Mid-Bay will you're this way.


----------



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

Sounds like a plan! Thanks! Plus, I'm an orvis fan so that works, but I'll check out both places. 

What fish are lurking around there out of curiosity. I have light gear so I'm not trying to hook up with anything outside of 20# or that could eat me lol


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I use 7s and 8s depending on conditions. If it is your first time down you might look on google earth or on a Spot map for the area to show shallows. Early morning with top water assortments and after the sun comes up use Clousers , deceivers or seducers. Try both fast moves and very slow movement. The biggest red I caught was while I was taking a bite just as it hit. HAHA always happens. Good luck


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

DON'T overlook the freshwater lakes scattered around 30A either.

I understand your desire to get into some saltwater; but, there are some big bass and bream in the freshwater lakes in that area too.


----------



## Brownsfan77 (May 28, 2015)

I'm a trout nut so to speak so I'd love to do that but I really want to hit some salt as I never have before on the fly. I'll look for shallows. I'm interested in speckled trout? I know they aren't the same as regular trout, but they still look sweet. I'm also interested in Jack crevalle and pampano? I'm so stoked! Thanks again guys for all the help!! I'll post pics if I catch anything 

Tight lines!


----------

